# New bike question for TX- Endurance style bike (Synapse) vs "gravel/road" style bike?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

*New bike question for TX- Endurance style bike (Synapse) vs "gravel/road" style bike?*

Im currently in the market to buy a new bike and while I would still classify myself as a "super clydesdale" (250+)... Im thinking about purchasing a Synapse Carbon disc ultegra vs a Synapse Slate?

Im never going to race and my only goal on a bike is to do some charity centuries.

I may be moving to Dallas this year and while I am not sure how many "gravel trails" there are in the area... i thought of giving myself the option of going on a few of them if the circumstances allow me.

But the main question is... is it worth looking into the option of "new road" bikes vs "endurance road" bikes? Just curious what the consensus/feeling is on the new road bikes?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Gravel bikes aren't "new road" bikes, their geometry is quite different from both your "standard" race road bike, and also different from an "endurance" road bike. There's going to be a difference in handling (obviously) but also to a certain degree a compromise of efficiency (me thinks). 

I was just this close to buying a gravel bike, a Giant Revolt. In the end I decided that no matter how much I romanticized riding on a gravel path past a field and up into the mountain range, the chances of that really happening were slim to none. The gravel bike I tried was nothing like my race road bike, or my endurance road bike. A lot of the gravel bikes have eyelets for panniers/racks/fenders and are super stable longer wheel base commuting geometry frames. 

The slate is a sick bike, one which I would love to have, but if I had to have one, I would not opt for it versus an endurance road frame.... which can take different rims with gravel tires once or twice a year.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

One thing you should probably check on and endurance "road" bike is tire clearance. Most bikes that call themselves road bikes only allow for 28mm, if that. Someone 250 pounds could greatly benefit from using tires much bigger than that. 
I wouldn't so much concern yourself with the marketing term of the bike. Look for fit and tires clearance. 

Based on what you said, custom steel would be a great option for you, I think.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't realize that gravel bikes handle that much different than a standard bike. If you were going to run a crit, it could see it too much, but to ride on the road, MUT, or gravel wouldn't be much of a trick.
But they certainly would fill the bill with the bigger rims & tires, which I think would be one of the most important points.


----------

